# Myth: Matching brands is best



## Sarthos

Okay, this is a myth I get really sick of. I do love it though when my car consists of a bunch of mixed brands, all old stuff, not even deadened, and I can go ahead and embarrass people who think matched brands is automatically the best. But for some reason, people always seem to think that matching brands results in the best sound quality because brands design their components to work best together. I know this case is generally false, with the exception of a few examples

Zapco with their symbilink setup, it is good to use their components together because their symbilink setup is generally better than using RCA outputs. The same thing for any other brand that may have a proprietary connection system.

Using components that are compatible. As in it's definitely smarter to match brands on your headunit and CD changer or HD receiver or *insert other compatible components here* rather than hacking stuff up and trying to make it work.

With component speakers if you run them passive, it's generally better to just keep their parts together, mixing different crossovers with the same drivers or different drivers on the same crossover might not be as good as the original setup.

But for other things, does an Alpine stereo sound better with Alpine speakers? NO. Because what would it take for the Alpine stereo to sound better on Alpine speakers? Assuming the speakers are run directly off the headunit, it would require the headunit has a frequency response curve opposite that of the speakers, to result in a flat response in the end.
The problem with this? It requires a brand to only produce one speaker. Otherwise they need to make sure every one of their speakers has the same response curve. That's not likely... Busted.

Okay, maybe the headunit and amplifier match the best? The amplifier has a distortion pattern, and the headunit has the opposite distortion. The only problem? It is generally excepted that most amplifiers sound the same. So if it were the case that matching headunits and amps was best, all amplifiers wouldn't sound the same. Busted.

Amplifiers matched with speakers/subs. Same reason why headunit and speakers can't work best together. Busted.

So, is there anyone here who has any reason to believe that matching brands is the best thing to do in your system? Or any other evidence either way for whether matching brands is a help or a waste of time?


----------



## raamaudio

What works best together does and it does not matter the brand in many respects. 

If you want the HU, outboard processor, etc to do well, sure.

And the little supporting pieces.......

Brand loyalty to those companies worthy of it, that means something.

Other than that, no reason at all!

Rick

Other than that


----------



## ChunkMartinez

Probly not. I think RF amplifiers are decent, but i do not want to even look at there subwoofers for instance.

I have no clue if a brand is supposed to try and build there amps perfect for there subwoofers, reguardless of general things like distortion tolorance and Class tech, so i am not sure if there is much special about doing it, more so for subwoofers. There are alot of amps that have things you can spec for yourself that the manufacturer's will not be most ideal likely.


----------



## Brian_smith06

I match most of my gear but that is out of brand dedication.


----------



## Sarthos

Yah, I suppose the only thing I can think of that requires brand matching for quality requires digital signal or some other kind of proprietary connection.

For example, one could easily make a headunit with an extremely high quality digital output that can output an encrytped 24 bit/192 kHz stream that can only be decrypted by their processor, or an unencrypted 24 bit/96 kHz stream to any processor. This can be taken more extreme and it can just be encrypted digital to their processor vs. unencrypted analog (with 1-bit D/A converter and 16 bit/44.1 kHz source) to any processor. But this isn't the norm. Really, can anyone think of any reason why brands would match best? All I can think of is reversing the distortion patterns between two products to sound better. Like a built in EQ on an amp to offset the funky frequency response of a speaker.


----------



## Angrywhopper

I can see how matching brands could make planning and system building easier. For example, most brands will build various amplifiers to match up exactly with that brands subwoofers. Same goes for the speakers they make. Remember, the general car audio buyer wants to be able to walk into a store and buy a woofer and easily match it with an amp without a ton of research.

For example, if the sub and woofer are Alpine, why not buy an alpine headunit at the same time since it most likely has the same features as the other brands.

I understand how that might not make much sense to the audiophile or DIYer, but remember you guys are the minority and most of the big brands cater to the masses .


----------



## sonikaccord

I know where this topic came from lol.

The only time it matters is when a manufacturer has a component set with their own designed xover and you're running passive. If your active then it really doesn't matter.

And distortion+distortion=2xdistortion. So that can't be true plus manufacturers have different lines within their company so how do they know that you'll pick the highest model HU with the mid level speakers.


----------



## Sarthos

Actually it came from after that thread someone started yelling at me to sell my Hifonics amp, speakers, and just make everything Eclipse if I have that headunit cause his all Rockford system automatically sounded better. And the Rockford wires also sounded better on his Rockford amp than monster wire! Then oddly enough an Eclipse headunit running a Planet Audio amp and a pair of MB quart speakers with no sub got louder and sounded better than his setup.

But yes, you're right as to why I made this without just laughing at the idea.

As for distortion, I meant distortion + opposite distortion. More like the HU has a totally messed up EQ, but the amp could have the opposite EQ and they'd be flat together.


----------



## FAUEE

Angrywhopper said:


> I can see how matching brands could make planning and system building easier. For example, most brands will build various amplifiers to match up exactly with that brands subwoofers. Same goes for the speakers they make. Remember, the general car audio buyer wants to be able to walk into a store and buy a woofer and easily match it with an amp without a ton of research.
> 
> For example, if the sub and woofer are Alpine, why not buy an alpine headunit at the same time since it most likely has the same features as the other brands.
> 
> I understand how that might not make much sense to the audiophile or DIYer, but remember you guys are the minority and most of the big brands cater to the masses .


Truth.

Typically manufacturers will build their amps to match a certain set of speakers or subs they build, or vice versa. Is it a huge difference? Not at all. But it is easier for people just starting out.

For example, having a high end set of say, JBL 660GTIs and then trying to run them off a cheap amp isn't going to work very well. Just the same as having a Kicker Warhorse trying to power a set of Alpine Type-Es isn't going to work right. These are obviously extreme examples, but the same thing holds true on a smaller scale.

I would say that matching speakers to subs can be useful as well. In many cases, companies will match the frequency responses of their speakers to their subs, so for example if you're using a sub that can't really play very high but demolishes the lows, the speakers they build to go with it will likely be designed to have more lows and midbass than other speakers. On the same token, speakers that are designed with not much midbass are typically backed up by subs that can play higher bass notes.

Matching amps can also be useful, because typically their lines will offer roughly the right power level for their 4ch to match their sub amps. That way you'll have an adequate amount of power to have your actual music to go along with your bass.

That and matching gear looks prettier and doesn't make my OCD go crazy. I can't stand non matching amps. Or non matching speakers. I don't like speakers that don't match the subs either. But I'm crazy and have OCD about that stuff.


----------



## sonikaccord

But that goes back to the different lines within a company. How do they know which amp/speaker/hu you will pick and where/how it will be installed?


----------



## Pad

As long as you know what you are doing and what you really want, you can mix any number of brands and still get excellent results. 

This is just part of the fun.


----------



## fish

The ONLY way I would use just one brand of equipment was if I got it for next to nothing. There's just way too many other options out there that fit better into my plans than a single brand can offer.


----------



## Chaos

Back in the days when I used to follow the sound-off competition scene, I was always fascinated by the fact that virtually nobody in the lanes could be found using products from only one brand - even sponsored cars.

I all fairness, there weren't any companies in the market that even had comprehensive product lines, so it was nearly impossible to stick with one brand for everything.

These days, it's much the same way. You could easily buy head units, signal processors, amps, speakers from a company like Alpine or Kenwood - but they don't have wiring or enclosures.

You could buy everything for a system from Rockford Fosgate or JL, but they still don't have head units. (RF did at one time though)

Ultimately, you just have to find products that work for you, regardless of brand. Based on past experience, brand loyalty can certainly come into play, but that doesn't stop me from trying something new practically every time I change components.


----------



## kyheng

I prefer to have speakers with same brand... Makes tuning slightly easier.... But not always the case....


----------



## PaulD

single brand is nice when you have a headunit and processor that work as one like an alpine DD and H701. Other than that, pretty much a personal decision.


----------



## hallsc

sonikaccord said:


> But that goes back to the different lines within a company. How do they know which amp/speaker/hu you will pick and where/how it will be installed?


The only one I can think of with this one is Pioneer, with their "Stages" for amps/speakers. Isn't their DEX-P99RS supposed to be the Stage 4 HU?


----------



## rexroadj

I dont see any benefit of matching everything (unless your going to get a sick deal on everything and its of equal quality of other items on your list). However I have done it several times.....No particular reason other then it was easier shopping and looked nice all together. In fact I just did it this past week. I bought 3 new Boston Acoustic GT amps, 2 Boston Acoustics G5 10's, and a set of Boston Acoustics SPZ60s..... Why??? Two reasons... The g5s happen to be some of my favorite subs and said if I saw a good deal on them again I would buy them. The SPZs are some of my favorite two way comp sets of all time (out of the box). I went with the amps because they are powerfull, small, and clean. Now the REAL reason is because I was able to buy everything above for under 1k.... WHO WOULDNT? Plus I live within a half hour from BA headquarters so I like to help out the locals  
I do feel some sort of loyalty to some companys but for the most part I would rather make sure I get the best single component I can for my $ and that will not always lead me to the same logo.


----------



## FAUEE

sonikaccord said:


> But that goes back to the different lines within a company. How do they know which amp/speaker/hu you will pick and where/how it will be installed?


They don't. You do what they say more or less.

For example, let's take Rockford. If you go out and buy say a 12" T2, there's already a pretty good probability of what amp you'll buy. It's possible you'll buy a P1000.1bd, though given that you spent for a higher end sub, you will likely go up to a higher end amp as well. So you're most likely (based on their amp/sub specs) going to get either a T1000 or 1 T1500 for it. I don't know if you've noticed, but the T1000 tends to put out around 1200 RMS, or a little more, which is exactly what the T2 wants. If you bought a pair you might buy a pair of amps or a T2500.

It's not to say that it's hard to work with multiple brands. But if you're the kind of person who just wants stuff without learning all there is to learn about it (like most consumers) it makes it easier.


----------



## PaulD

FAUEE said:


> if you're the kind of person who just wants stuff without learning all there is to learn about it (like most consumers) it makes it easier.



^^^ this ... we are the way less than 1% that wants to have control over every little part, and tweak the sound once it's installed. The vast majority of people just want to install some nice stuff, hit a button to tune it and be done with it.


----------



## nicholasarmwood

I played rock music with a band for many years and we simply bought the best. Nothing was matched except the speaker system on either side of the stage. You can certainly get away with not matching with Electronics.


----------



## St. Dark

Great post. Yes, there are times, as listed above, when it is certainly the case that it's beneficial to match certain parts of the chain. But empirically speaking - no.
Manufacturers certainly like people having the idea that some magical force notices all one marque in the system, and blesses it and anoints it with sacred oils. 

Function dictates form. Let the goals build the system. And from there the gear will suggest itself.


----------



## ChrisB

I pride myself on running non-matching gear. 

My head unit is an Alpine CDA-9887 and I have a Lunar L450 for the mids and highs, with a Clarion DPX1851 on my sub. My stage consists of a Tang Band W4-1757SB driver and a Mach5 Audio MLI-65 midbass driver. My sub is a 13w6v2 loaded JL Audio Stealthbox in the trunk.

Right now the system is up in the air because I want to play around with some SPL 8s. I am either going to run a single Digital Designs 1508 off a 25 to Life Rockford Fosgate Punch 150 (that none of my buyers ever came through on) OR a pair of Sundown SA-8s on a Stetsom V1K5 H. My stage amp is going to change to a pair of 2 channels, Lunar L60x2 and L2125, versus running a single 4 channel amplifier. 

How's that for matching gear?


----------



## Sarthos

Lol, same here for a mix of stuff like that. My first system was just an Alpine headunit with a Rockford 4 channel amp, pawn shop wire kit, and alpine coax speakers... by far the worst system I've had. I replaced the RCAs with Rockford wires when I had some ground loop issues (I was told it was the cheap RCAs, turned out to be bad factory headunit ground) and it didn't make my system magically sound better to have Rockford RCAs on the Rockford amp. Quite disappointing. My system had 2 brands.

Now I have an Eclipse headunit (with Eclipse CD changer and Eclipse external processor) because the headunit controls everything. I have that running to a Planet Audio 2 channel amp to MB Quart speakers. Soon I'll also have it running to a Hifonics to a pair of older Planet Audio subs. I'll also throw in another 2 channel amp of some brand and some brand or mids. There's no way it won't blow away that sorta matching system I used to have.


----------



## mine4118

I dont think I have ever had a system with all matching pieces...


----------



## asawendo

Pad said:


> As long as you know what you are doing and what you really want, you can mix any number of brands and still get excellent results.
> 
> This is just part of the fun.


Couldn't agree more.....

Based on my experiences it is the knowledge and competency of the user/installer that matter....

You could have good/great result both with the same brand or mixed brands of equipments as long as you know what you are doing.

CMIIW

Best Regards

Wendo


----------



## TrickyRicky

If its not all the same brand, the equipment will know and self destruct.


----------



## djcantr

I don't care that the whole system is the same brand. No brand has exactly what I want for each piece of the puzzle. Only thing I'd want to match are the amps and that's for aesthetics.


----------



## cleansoundz

djcantr said:


> I don't care that the whole system is the same brand. No brand has exactly what I want for each piece of the puzzle. Only thing I'd want to match are the amps and that's for aesthetics.


Agreed but over time looks go out of the window and sound is more important. I am picky about matching amps. Everything else can be different but the amps must match.


----------



## Sarthos

You're right that it is night aesthetically to match amps, but I've often done installs where one (or more) amps are hidden, in which case it ceases to matter to me. Unless of course it's a system where it has say 2 subs, and they each get their own amp in which case I'd like them to match even if they don't need to.


----------



## Angrywhopper

TrickyRicky said:


> If its not all the same brand, the equipment will know and self destruct.


This is the truth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radwilsons5803

cleansoundz said:


> Agreed but over time looks go out of the window and sound is more important. I am picky about matching amps. Everything else can be different but the amps must match.


X2. I like to use matching subs as well


----------



## todj

I think this myth was created because so many companies over rated their specs. It also exists because a lot of people new in car audio would mix an under rated amp with a an over rated sub and total melt down occurs. If you are new to car audio and want to just match the rms of the exact same speakers and amp it will work with less issues but if you have some experience you can match different brands and companies together with no trouble.


----------

